

Why hackernews is obscure? - roguas

Dont get me wrong I like the oldschool a la reddit interface. But:
Why on earth there is no way to shrink expand comment blocks, why I keep getting "this link is not available" while just casualy staying on website for merely a few minutes and clicking show next.<p>I just dont buy that bullshit that hackernews does what it should and adding features is meaningless. As those two are just bugfixes, ui enhancements. Magnitude of hackernews should draw more attention to such details.<p>What's the craic? An irish lad might enquire!
======
anigbrowl
People don't want distractions, I suppose. There are some browser extensions
to do that sort of stuff automatically, and writing one is a great way to get
noticed, he hinted.

 _What's the craic? An irish lad might enquire!_

It was 90 XD (non-Irish people should just ignore this, it's too hard to
explain)

------
lutusp
> I just dont buy that bullshit that hackernews does what it should and adding
> features is meaningless.

Maybe it's not bullshit. Not every Website wants or needs to be Facebook.
Accept the possibility that HN has its present character because it doesn't
aspire to be the biggest technical social media site, that its role is to
serve the needs of a particular audience of contributors and readers, with a
minimum of complexity and cost.

> ... why I keep getting "this link is not available" while just casualy
> staying on website for merely a few minutes and clicking show next.

That's easier to answer -- any server has limited resources, and to maximize
the usefulness of those resources, a session object is reclaimed after a
certain amount of idle time.

~~~
roguas
You are kidding me? The site since it has not subcategories a la 'subreddit'.
Should utilize paths that are built in persistent way. Thus
news.ycombinator.com/1, news.ycombinator.com/2, news.ycombinator.com/3 for
driving futher along...

